# photo required



## anthony lear (Mar 18, 2006)

I am looking for photos of a German tanker called Butt later re-named Pacific Trader i.m.7920431
can anyone help please


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Anthony, would this be the ship?

http://www.shipfoto.co.uk/images/Butt---30-July-2001.jpg

There's another picture here, but it won't load live:
http://fsanderse.100megsfree5.com/tanker/Butt.jpg

There was a report of a crew member having a severe toothache on board the ship last year. It was a real pain in the Butt.

Bruce


----------



## anthony lear (Mar 18, 2006)

That's the one Bruce, many thanks
By the way Butt is a fish, the German name for Flounder.
Bet the chap with toothache was floundering about all over the place


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Anthony,
Another one of her as "Butt" here : http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=192410
and as "Pacific Trader" here : http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=164645
Hope that's of assistance,
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## anthony lear (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks Alastair


----------

